# "Access denied" bei Verbindung zu MySQL mittles JS



## Gast (2. Jun 2004)

Schönen guten Morgen Comunity,
seit 2 Tagen bin ich Herrscher über einen Tomcat-Webserver. Und seit genau 2 Tagen wird von mir erwartet, dass ich natürlich auf alle Fragen bezüglich JSP und Appletts eine Antwort hätte.

Dem ist aber natürlich nicht so....habe vorher ja auch noch nie etwas damit am Hut gehabt  :? 

Jedenfalls versuche ich nun glücklos eine Datenbankverbindung zu einer im Netzwerk befindlichen MySQL-Instanz zu erzeugen.
Wenn die DB lokal auf dem Rechner installiert ist funktioinert das mittels:


```
<%@ page session="false" %>
<%@ page import="java.sql.*" %>
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %>

<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<%
   String DRIVER = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
   String URL = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/Verzeichnis";

   // Oeffnen der Datenbankverbindung

   Class.forName(DRIVER);
   Connection con = null;
   try {

      con = DriverManager.getConnection(URL);

     String sql = ""
         + " SELECT   *"
         + " FROM     kissse"
         ;

      Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
      ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
      
      
      while (rs.next()) {
         String Nummer = rs.getString(1);%>
         

<%= Nummer %></p>
       
<%
      }
      rs.close();
      rs = null;

      stmt.close();
      stmt = null;
   }
   finally {
      if (con != null) {
         con.close();
      }
   }
%>

</body>
</html>
```

Wenn ich nun aber anstelle des localhost eine Netzwerkadresse angebe:


```
String DRIVER = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
   String URL = "jdbc:mysql://r1pc4139:3306/Verzeichnis";
```

erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

javax.servlet.ServletException: General error: Access denied for user: '@adr192-194.dhcp.frankfurt.it.com' to database 'Verzeichnis'
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:867)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:800)
	org.apache.jsp.Kapitel3.ladenListeT_jsp._jspService(ladenListeT_jsp.java:102)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:133)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:311)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:301)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:248)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)


root cause 

java.sql.SQLException: General error: Access denied for user: '@adr192-194.dhcp.frankfurt.it.com' to database 'Verzeichnis'
	org.gjt.mm.mysql.MysqlIO.sendCommand(Unknown Source)
	org.gjt.mm.mysql.Connection.connectionInit(Unknown Source)
	org.gjt.mm.mysql.jdbc2.Connection.connectionInit(Unknown Source)
	org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver.connect(Unknown Source)
	java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
	java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:193)
	org.apache.jsp.Kapitel3.ladenListeT_jsp._jspService(ladenListeT_jsp.java:61)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:133)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:311)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:301)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:248)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)


note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Tomcat logs.
```

Kann mir hier mal jemand weiterhelfen?? Wie kann ich denn die Berechigungen ändern?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## DP (2. Jun 2004)

wo sind denn die login-angaben?! also uid+pw?!


----------



## Gast (2. Jun 2004)

mhhh, die habe ich da offenschtlich noch nicht drinne .)

da ich zwar noch einen Benutzer habe, dieser aber keine PW hat müsste meine Eingabe dann so aussehen??



> String DRIVER = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
> String URL = "jdbc:mysql://r1pc4139:3306/Verzeichnis,root";


----------



## DP (2. Jun 2004)

joh, sollte so gehen. zur not ...'user','pw'

also bei dir ...'root',''

cu und registrieren!


----------

